# Broke my all time click and swipe record - still taken!



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Unreal, had 3 days off work and thought I’d grab a couple of flex blocks, Wednesday one popped up in the morning but vanished didn’t even have time to click it , decided to change tactics as I know roughly when they are released so nearly gave both hands arthritis by swiping and clicking it was a great technique and BOOM within milliseconds of one popping up it was clicked almost too fast for the phone and the swipe right was absolutely beautiful Usain bolt would be proud, big smile on my face waiting for the green confirmation at the top but nooooo, this block has been taken in RED. 

I’m not sure really what else to do to grab a block now, they go faster than we are able to accept. Soon there will be so many drivers on flex that people will be lucky to get one every month. It’s such a good earner for spending money and extra income but it’s so hard to get a block now.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Steve, don't they have apps that will grab them for you? Really am asking and dunno.


----------



## SteveF1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Steve, don't they have apps that will grab them for you? Really am asking and dunno.


Not sure how that would work though as I have like 7 different stations available to choose from.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just googled "flex block grabber app" and a bunch of stuff came up. And autocomplete came up with that after typing flex block'.

I do not know anything about it but there's work towards that end.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Just googled "flex block grabber app" and a bunch of stuff came up. And autocomplete came up with that after typing flex block'.
> 
> I do not know anything about it but there's work towards that end.


Yeah if you want to get blocked and see 0 blocks go ahead and use that stuff. Otherwise focus on lowering latency, phone speed and your swipe/tap combo. If you root your phone Amazon knows. All those services that you pay to get blocks they know about those too. They can and will block you from seeing blocks for using them.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

For a "technology" company you would think they would have a better method for grabbing blocks. Instead, they want to keep people on their phone all day hitting a stupid button


----------

